# Scritch-Loving Hairless, Bedford County Pennsylvania.



## Willeaux (Nov 24, 2011)

My nine month old hairless male needs a loving home. He's healthy, friendly, and well behaved. I've only had him for a little over a month, and can't keep him caged with my other males because they bully him relentlessly, leaving ghastly scratches on the poor naked fellow. I love him dearly, but I can't justify keeping him in a cage where he isn't welcome. 

The problem is that I'm not allowed more than two cages; I already have a cage for males and a cage for females. Caging him separately would also mean having to purchase another rat, and my only option left is to find him a new family. He's shy around new people, but not afraid. He adjusted to living here pretty quick and I expect he would do the same for you. He loves having his head stroked, especially his cheek. He's more of a lap rat, and doesn't do much climbing or exploring.

If anyone in this area is interested, please message me or email me at [email protected].








​


----------

